# Giraffe weevil building nest



## orionmystery (May 28, 2012)

My fourth species of giraffe weevil / leaf rolling weevil. I was lucky to find a female in the early stage of building a nest a couple of days ago.  

 Giraffe weevil / leaf rolling weevil...IMG_6004 copy by Kurt (orionmystery.blogspot.com), on Flickr  

 Giraffe weevil / leaf rolling weevil...IMG_5994 copy by Kurt (orionmystery.blogspot.com), on Flickr  

 giraffe weevil...IMG_5914 copy by Kurt (orionmystery.blogspot.com), on Flickr  Yes, she/he ate that much! 

 Giraffe weevil / leaf rolling weevil...IMG_5907 copy by Kurt (orionmystery.blogspot.com), on Flickr  This one was from a point and shoot camera 

 R0017785 copy by Kurt (orionmystery.blogspot.com), on Flickr  [video=youtube;xVR6bm2y9Ko]http://youtu.be/xVR6bm2y9Ko[/url]   More about it here: http://orionmystery.blogspot.com/2012/05/giraffe-weevil-building-nest.html[/video]


----------



## Jkay (Jun 1, 2012)

Nice shots there..


----------



## Bios. (Jun 3, 2012)

Good work.


----------



## orionmystery (Jun 6, 2012)

Jkay said:


> Nice shots there..


 


Bios. said:


> Good work.



Thanks Bios, JKay.


----------

